# aquapel is it any good



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

just seen some at costco and was wondering to have a dabble:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

What is it?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

rain repellant


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

oh, tbh I've not heard of it, why not get some if it's cheap enough and let us know your findings.:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

will do is only 15 pound for 4 lots some body is trying to sell it on ebay for 10 quid a go


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeh, saw it today too.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

did you see that redx litre sizes i think they was four for 13 pound roll on my cheque clearing goind to by some tackle.and that big trolly jack buying myself that for christmas


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2009)

I have been using it for a ouple of years now and find it a lot better than rain x.I have been buying on ebay but from america.
What costco was it in?.I have a card for the one in Glasgow.
To get back to the Aquapel,i always found that rain x made my wipers judder and didnt last that long,the aquapel last for at least 6 months with no change in performance then it starts to tail off a wee bit.
One bit of advice on application,DONT LEAVE THE PRODUCT TO DRY ON THE SCREAN,I TEND TO DO ALL THE WINDOWS THEN RUB IN WITH SOME BLUE PAPER AND HAVE FOUND IT WORKS BETTER TO APPLY IN LINES ACROSS THE SCREEN NOT IN CIRCLES.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

sheffield i found it in


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Tis in Glasgow branch:thumb:


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

Also in at Gateshead Costco.

Think I may have a dabble.


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

They had some in the Trafford Part branch last week


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Its bar far and away the best water repellant


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

got it today waiting for it to rain now ill post some pics when it rains see what its like


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh well off to Costco at the weekend:lol:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I just bought a four pack, three of 'em are in the swaps section - no flaming cost co near me


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

got some redex to go with it aswell
View attachment 10444


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Saw some when I was in our local Costco a couple of weeks ago, but hadn't heard of it until I saw a bit about it on here. Wil have to head back to pick some up now lol


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, its good stuff. I always had it on my Pajero a few years back because you can't drive through a large puddle without it going straight onto the windscreen. I like it better than RainX. Better with rain and lasts way, way longer.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

chrisc said:


> got some redex to go with it aswell
> View attachment 10444


Don't get them mixed up mate 

If anyone wants some Aquapel, I'll swap for some Red Mist or BTBM - got three left


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey Guys

Check this Review also ,from 20RSport :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1834670#post1834670


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2009)

This product looks and sounds good but when,where and how much is it going to cost.
I need to buy some aquapel but am waiting to see what cost this product is.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing that.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on this at Costco, i'll be off there shortly to see if they've got it at my local! :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Have used a variety of glass treatments over the past 12 months or more - BH's one on prolonged trial, something identical to the Aquapel (same package/applicator at least), and the Xtravue (still to be applied).
The best one for me was the original version BH sent me - worked at 30mph, but then I did use the whole sample on just the driver's side of the windscreen, and door glass.
Did a terrific job for 4-5 months, then seemed to die when the wipers were changed to the flat blade variety.
The "Aquapel" one worked very well too, and seemed to be less phased by the new wipers - got about 3-4 months from it, before it too seemed to have diminished.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> This product looks and sounds good but when,where and how much is it going to cost.
> I need to buy some aquapel but am waiting to see what cost this product is.


Retail price will be around 13~15 pounds, 20ml applicator , good for two complete car windows and windscreens.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2009)

Aquartz said:


> Retail price will be around 13~15 pounds, 20ml applicator , good for two complete car windows and windscreens.


To be honest that seems a wee bit pricey.Costco are selling four Aquapels for
just under £15 for 4 applications.I can do all the windows on a 59 reg Honda Accord with one application so that works out at most £3.75 each.
Is this new product any different from Aquapel???.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

As much as i know , 1 Aquapel stick is good for the front windscreen, and Aquapel USA say its good for 6 months about. 
XtraVue gives up to 1 year durability and rain repellent property.


----------



## davcohen (Jul 25, 2009)

I made a mistake some how of letting it haze a little on the front windshield, it works very well but unsure of how to remove the hazing?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Buff it more firmly.
Any hazings are not permanent, but can be quite stubborn.


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

Im a member of a car club and although i aint tried it there is a lad who has and posted a video of it still on his car a year later driving on a motorway and i was impressed by it....will be buying some soon.


----------



## Cozzer (Dec 18, 2007)

Ive used Carlack, rainx, and g technic. Best so far is g technic. Carlack hasnt lasted long at all. Applied as instructed and its already worn off where the wiperblades stop leaving a big line of unrepellent (if thats a word) area of the windscreen. Might give this stuff a go considering its as cheap as rainx


----------

